# Make a Tivo Server for NAS



## chelman (Oct 27, 2004)

It would be great if Tivo came up with its own server for Network Attached Storage! For pictures at least.

I'm still trying to make ImageMagick and byRequest work. I've made MP3s work but trying to retrieve pictures make the Tivo reboot.

More and more people are getting all their multimedia in NAS like Buffalo Linkstation.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

A Tivo brand NAS/Media server, likely not. 

Just as out there is TiVo making their DVRs uPNP compliant.

Nearer is NASes being modular, software wise, where a Galleon like app could be installed.

Of course, the "seen at CES" Windoes Home Server likely could have something installed.


----------

